# Burke Millrite Milling machine - $1,500 (Ball Ground, GA)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 13, 2020)

Burke Millrite Milling machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

Burke Powermatic milling machine. This is a compact milling machine (sort of like a 3/4 size...



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------

